# Learn me some!



## nealjpage (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got two 50mm enlarger lenses:  50/f3.5 Rodenstock/Omegatron and a 50/f3.5 El-Omegar.  I've got an Omega B22 that I'm giving away to a coworker's daughter.  I've got a Beseler 23c that I use for my daily prints.  Which lens should I keep and which should I give away with the Omega enlarger?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 21, 2007)

I'd keep the Rotten. JMO


----------



## ann (Dec 21, 2007)

i would agree with john; however, with today's prices you might check around  and find a six element lens.


----------

